

Tweet Farts - morphics
http://tweetfarts.com/

======
omgmog
Being able to share the results of a hashtag would be nice, e.g.
<http://tweetfarts.com/?hashtag=%23foo>

~~~
davidbellona
nice idea, will work on it.

